# Yorkie-Poo Coat



## kvanausdal (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi All! New to forum.

We got an 8-week Yorkie-Poo pup from our daughter for Christmas. Seems to be a wonderful dog. An adorable, classic black-brown Y-P face and head, but, . . her coat is a mess. She has long, whispy, hair over very short hair which lays flat against her body. She has very little hair on her hind end.

All the Y-P's we see pictured on the web have rather long, thick, flowing hair, rather than the raggity coat on our pitiful looking baby.

I emailed the local breeder to hear from her about the parents, but haven't received an answer yet.

Will her coat fill out as she ages? We love her to death, but we are skeptical about her parents and that my daughter paid way too much for her.

TIA for your comments

Keith


----------



## babydolwv (Dec 5, 2006)

well since the dog is a mix breed dog... there really is no garantee what the dog will look like... i have a wired hair terrier/lab mix... I like to say she is a terriab... ha ha! her face looks like she just stuck her paw in a light socket (but i think that is sooo cute) then if you go further on down she has long hair but it lays down her neck line to butt... but that could change as she gets older... we dont really know what she will look like when its all said and done as she could turn out like the wired hair or like the lab or a bit of both.. like she is already. you just never can tell.. altho she is almost 5 months old and i havent seen any changes yet...well that i have noticed anyway!! but she is still growing and changing...


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I agree witht he other poster. since she is a mutt, there is no guarentee how her coat will turn out, there is no "standard" made for a mutts coat type.

Its kinda like a gamble.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Sounds cute. I just love the poodle mixes. I have a malti-poo. I also have a Shih Tzu. I know the Shih-Tzus coats are known to change between 9-12months old. I've always heard that puppies do not keep their puppy coat. Seeing how she is a Yokie-Poo I guess you will just have to wait and see. You might end up having to keep her coat a shorter length. If it stays that way. I'm sure she will still be cute! Whats her name?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, most dogs do not have their full coat until at least a year of age (speaking from papillon and sheltie perspective). And with a yorkie/poodle mix, until the dog grows in it's adult coat, you will be unable to tell what kind of coat it will get. It could end up with a yorkie-ish coat or a poodle coat, you don't really know until it grows in. Another good way to try to predict coat is by looking at the parents and the coats they have. (Though this would probably be harder to do with a mix as the coats are so different). I'm not really sure, I've never had a mix that I've seen both the parents of before.


----------



## kvanausdal (Feb 16, 2007)

*Thanks for the comments*

We'll see how Bella grows up. I also sent a note to a Y-P site and the gal said that occasionally their coats will remain very thin. If her body would fill out like her head and neck, she would be so much prettier. As you all say, she is, afterall, just a mutt. She got her last parvo and rabies shot this morning. We are looking forward to hiking the urban mountains with her here in Phoenix. She is really athletic, runs forever and loves long walks. We haven't had a small dog for 20 years, so we are really looking forward to having a lap dog that can jump into the truck, etc.

Take care, you all, enjoy those K-9's!


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

here we go again. You have a mixed breed dog - not a true breed and so there is NO consistancy on what you will get when crossing two different breeds. One pup takes after the mome, one after the dad and many are inbetween. Its a gamble every time.

The "breeder" is a backyard breeder who doesn't know what they are doing other then to let their animals breed for PROFIT and the designer bandwagon. No sense in talking to this breeder - they can't tell you anything about what your dog will turn out to be.

Sadly you've bought into the whole designer dog bandwagon. Just love your pup no matter what he/she turns out to be and PLEASE GET THE PUP NEUTERED/SPAYED ASAP - don't become another backyard breeder.


----------



## skunkstripe (Oct 28, 2006)

Keno's Mom said:


> Sadly you've bought into the whole designer dog bandwagon. Just love your pup no matter what he/she turns out to be and PLEASE GET THE PUP NEUTERED/SPAYED ASAP - don't become another backyard breeder.


Keno's mom, did you miss the part where OP wrote that the dog had been a gift from their daughter?


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

skunkstripe said:


> Keno's mom, did you miss the part where OP wrote that the dog had been a gift from their daughter?


Yeah, Keno and did you also get that she knows her dog is a mixed breed & she knows there is not for sure way of knowing. She loves her dog anyway and does not seem as devestated as you do every time you hear about someone buying a mixed breed. 

You act as if they are using your $$ to buy their dogs. To each their own on what they feel their dog is worth. I think my malti-poo is just as wonderful as a pet as yours and I paid way less. Even if it was the same price you paid for yours I would still think it just as great as yours if not better.


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

I know that - it was a gift, but I still stand - no matter who bought the pup - it was bought under the designer dog bandwagon - that's the sad part. The breeder is still a backyard breeder out to make money.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Keno,The thought of how much you problably paid for your dog is sad to me but I do not keep saying that because that would be pretty rude.


----------



## skunkstripe (Oct 28, 2006)

Keno's Mom said:


> I know that - it was a gift, but I still stand - no matter who bought the pup - it was bought under the designer dog bandwagon - that's the sad part. The breeder is still a backyard breeder out to make money.


Excuse me, but you accused OP of having bought into the designer dog bandwagon and that was obviously incorrect based on the initial post.


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

No it wasn't - the family bought into the designer dog bandwagon. They expected the dog to look like a certain type - and questioned as to what it should look like - its a mixed breed - there is NO standard. People are thinking these designer dogs are a "breed" and should be such and such or look like such and such.

Its sad that we have another family that has been disappointed and thinks the breeder should know something.



BTW Keno was FREE - she was gotten indirectly from a rescue group who picked her up pregnant from the streets. She's not 100% lab (or she might be - we don't know for sure since we have no papers). But she's loved and spayed. I would NOT buy into any of the designer breeds to begin with - I've always been against this from the time of the cockapoos - being promoted as a breed.

Truth is that its really sad when people spend far too much on buying a designer breed dog, when they could go adopt the same type of dog from a shelter and rescue them....instead of lining someone's pocket on a fad!


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Well Keno. I guess I confused you with someone else who went on about her dog. Nothing wrong with going on about how great your dog is I just think it is RUDE to go on say how "sad" you are about how other people spend their money. Yes it is your opinion but still very RUDE.

It should be none of your concern what people think their dogs are worth to them.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

peace36 said:


> Well Keno. I guess I confused you with someone else who went on about her dog. Nothing wrong with going on about how great your dog is I just think it is RUDE to go on say how "sad" you are about how other people spend their money. Yes it is your opinion but still very RUDE.
> 
> It should be none of your concern what people think their dogs are worth to them.


Oh, actually dear, I think you're talking about me. 

And, as usual, you missed the point I was making. 

I'm sick of of the mentality on this board in regards to mixed breed dogs vs show dogs. 

I NEVER said my dog was "better" than anyone elses. And, to address your previous post, NO I couldn't have gotten her for less then I did. 

My dog is of breeding quality. That means she conforms to a certain standard. IF I were interested in only a pet, I would have adopted from a pound. However, I needed a bitch I could show. THAT's what I paid for. 


That, in fact, is an extremely uneducated and uninformed opinion. Again, I'm really glad that a breeding forum isn't going up here.

Also, in regards to the end of your statement- EVERYONE should love their pets. EVERYONE should think their pet is priceless. That's a given. 

However, what you're failing to see is that there's no point in paying big bucks for a dog that you could find just as easily at a humane society. THAT DOES NOT MEAN THAT THE DOG IS WORTH LESS TO THE OWNER. 

*sigh*


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

*snowshoe*

Yes, I think that was you I just did not want to say and start up a problem. Your dog is worth that to you. I guess if you want a show dog you have to pay more to get one with the exact standards for showing. Do you show her, you may have mentioned I just forgot what you said.

Anyway I do not think you will ever see my point. I think if you love showing dogs and the only way you can do that is pay a small fortune for a dog than go for it I can see where that would be a fun Hobby. Other than that I can not see anything wrong with paying the same price for a mutt as you would pay for a pure breed if that is how you choose to spend your $$$ Shelters are full of both.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

My dogs are priceless TO ME. I wouldnt have paid a small fortune for any of them but now that I have them... no one could ever name a price that would losen my grip on their leashes...

As far as the menatlity towards "show dog v.s. Mixed breeds" *IF* I ever do chase my dream of showing I too will pay alot of good money to ensure I have a fighting chance and a healty representative of the breed, no questions asked. I wouldnt pay more than shelter adoption fee for anything else pure or not. JMHO


----------



## DoggieLover (Feb 4, 2007)

By the way, some of these designer dogs/mixed breeds are NOT available in all shelters. For example, in my area, some of the shelters had never even heard of or seen some of them. So NO, it is not possible to just run out to a shelter and adopt one, depending on your location. In my case, I had to have my puppy shipped to me. And yes I am more than fully aware that he is a mixed breed/mutt and I couldn't care less.


----------



## lurcherloopy (Feb 11, 2007)

peace36 said:


> Anyway I do not think you will ever see my point. I think if you love showing dogs and the only way you can do that is pay a small fortune for a dog than go for it I can see where that would be a fun Hobby. Other than that I can not see anything wrong with paying the same price for a mutt as you would pay for a pure breed if that is how you choose to spend your $$$


I dont think anyone thinks their dog is better because its a show dog. I think the big difference here is caring where the dogs come from, how they've been bred, raised, health tested etc or from a rescue that ensures they are neutered etc.

For me its matter of caring where my dogs come from, I wouldnt buy into the designer dog thing because from research Ive done there are no reputable breeders out there, the vast majority are from puppy farmers or byb's who dont do anything of the above. I will not buy into that, I will not support those kind of breeders because I know I shall be supporting cruel breeding practises and encouraging them to just keep pumping those puppies out.

Of course its up to us as individuals to choose where we spend our money but to me caring about dogs is just that caring about dogs including those who are producing our pups.


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

I've been on both sides (mixed breed pet owner and show cat breeder). All my life I've owned mixed and purebred dogs or cats. I've gotten cats from the streets and from the shelters. Most of the dogs were either given to us or we got them from ads at the grocery store looking for a good home. My pedigree cats were gotten thru careful research of breeders. I showed some - most got a grand champion (highest award for cats) and one was 10th Best Cat in the USA!

We just bought an pedigree ocicat - may or may not show him (he's been to one show as a kitten and got two finals ). But we got a top quality kitten and know it will be healthy and its not from a local backyard breeder or kitten mill bred by someone to make money.

Yes the person has their choice of where to spend money on a pet. BUT paying $800 for a QUALITY dog with a health guarentee, a known standard, properly bred is far different then to spend $800 on a poor quality dog gotten out of a pet shop from puppy mills or your local backyard breeder who knows nothing about breeding and testing the dogs they have!

Let's just hope the OP has no genetic problems with her pup and gets it spayed or neutered asap and doesn't dump the pup in the shelter if it doesn't turn out to be what they thought.

It just makes me so mad to see ads in the papers or on bulletin boards of "designer" dogs - and what they are charging for these mutts making the public think its a good quality pet!

As far as designer dogs not being in shelters - yes they are - the shelters just don't call them "designer" dogs with the fancy name - they call them mixed breeds or "lab cross", "poodle cross", etc.

Someone posted a website (I didn't bookmark) of photos of "designer dogs" and the same type of dog sitting in a shelter in the US. You had to guess which was which! It was very interesting.


----------



## skunkstripe (Oct 28, 2006)

Keno's Mom said:


> Yes the person has their choice of where to spend money on a pet. BUT paying $800 for a QUALITY dog with a health guarentee, a known standard, properly bred is far different then to spend $800 on a poor quality dog gotten out of a pet shop from puppy mills or your local backyard breeder who knows nothing about breeding and testing the dogs they have!
> 
> Let's just hope the OP has no genetic problems with her pup and gets it spayed or neutered asap and doesn't dump the pup in the shelter if it doesn't turn out to be what they thought.
> 
> ...


I really agree with you on most of what you are writing here, but the fact is that depending on whre you live there are NOT any designer dogs or for that matter too many "desirable" dogs in the shelters. Some parts of the country (for example where I happen to live) have extremely successful spay/neuter awareness campaigns and low cost spuetering available. The result is that
1) the "little" shelters mostly have BBDs and then they almost always have issues. And I don't mean that some dumb owner got rid of them after one year because they were not willing to train them
2) the larger shelters import dogs and puppies from the south to meet the demand
3) adoption fees at the larger shelters are >$250 for purebred adult dogs, and about $150 at the smaller shelters.

So please, there might be plenty of mixie-poos and perfectly wonderful mystery dog as well as PBs waiting for homes in the south, midwest and CA, but not in New England at least.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I've seen a lot in the Northeast. They might not always make it to a Petfinder listing, but they're out there. I had absolutely no qualms about paying a $250+ adoption fee, considering the cheapest pet store pup I've seen has been about $500, and doesn't include the "extras" I got with my dog: altering, vaccinations, microchip, crate, toys, some starter food, collar, leash, heartworm testing, started on HW and flea preventative, *and* the knowledge that the adoption fee is helping to save the lives of other dogs the rescue will save.

I did, however, have to drive to another state to pick him up. But since I'll drive 45 minutes just for some some good mexican food, driving 2.5 - 3 hours to get the dog I really wanted was no biggie.

But after looking for months for a Peke at local shelters and rescues, within two weeks of adopting mine, guess what turns up at the shelter exactly one-half mile from my house?


----------



## skunkstripe (Oct 28, 2006)

I don't mind paying $250 and more either. I also have no problem driving several hours to pick up a shelter / rescue, as a matter of fact I have done it. Most of the time the problem is on the other end-if the shelter rescue does not do out-of-state adoptions, doesn't feel they can handle the home screening, has never heard of your vet because you are too far away etc etc then it is they who refuse to even consider adopting to someone in northern New England.

I had the same thing with our Golden-looked for months, kept visiting the shelters etc etc then finally got Sophia through an all-breed rescue, then a few weeks later one turned up at our little tiny rural shelter. 

But "Northeast" is not "New England". There are those Amish puppy mills churning out dogs in the Keystone state so I would guess it would be more likely to find all kinds of dogs in PA, more so than out in the boonies where I live.


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

My chloe's coast has never changed. We got her at six weks and have had her ever since, she is four and a half now. She is a maltese yoy poodle mix. She has a double coat with thin soft short fur underneath and thicker silky longer hairs on top. She has never changed. Some dogs will and if they are pure-breds it will be predictable but since you have a mix you can't be sure. Sadie is a cocker spaniel mix and her fur is silky soft and very thin right now, but I have noticed over the last few days she is starting to get thicker hairs growing here and there around her collar and tail and down her spine.


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

I have heard about the demand for the smaller dogs in the northeast area - probably due to the more apartment type living in the big cities. While it would be nice for shelters to be able to adopt out of state, I guess they fear that they have no knowledge as to who is really getting the dog.


----------



## skunkstripe (Oct 28, 2006)

Big cities? Apartments? Huh? We live on 15 wooded acres, only two of which are cleared, and that it pretty typical for a lot of northern New England. There's only one "big city" and that is Boston. The rest is rural except for a couple of smaller cities and lots of small towns. 

From what I see the demand for small dogs come from there being not that many BYB's for them up here, coupled with the small dog rescues being concentrated in wealthy urban areas who won't adopt their doggies out to hicks who live a 2-3 hr drive away. The demand has nothing to do with "apartment style living" since that is off-base anyway. It is more like there being plenty of large dogs who do well as outdoor buddies so if anybody is BYBing that is what they are breeding. Someone who wants that type of dog can get one from a shelter, BYB or pet store. The person looking for a small dog pretty much has to go to a pet store or go online.


----------



## DoggieLover (Feb 4, 2007)

Keno's Mom said:


> As far as designer dogs not being in shelters - yes they are - the shelters just don't call them "designer" dogs with the fancy name - they call them mixed breeds or "lab cross", "poodle cross", etc.


Yes, I realize this. I wasn't looking for their "fancy" name when I looked on Petfinder and called shelters in my area directly. There just aren't any in my area...the closest breeder is 2 states away, which means I would have to purchase a plane ticket to fly down there as it's way too far to drive. This is the reason why I had to have my puppy shipped to me. Didn't really have a choice here!


----------



## PeppernDaisy (Oct 19, 2019)

Keno's Mom said:


> here we go again. You have a mixed breed dog - not a true breed and so there is NO consistancy on what you will get when crossing two different breeds. One pup takes after the mome, one after the dad and many are inbetween. Its a gamble every time.
> 
> The "breeder" is a backyard breeder who doesn't know what they are doing other then to let their animals breed for PROFIT and the designer bandwagon. No sense in talking to this breeder - they can't tell you anything about what your dog will turn out to be.
> 
> Sadly you've bought into the whole designer dog bandwagon. Just love your pup no matter what he/she turns out to be and PLEASE GET THE PUP NEUTERED/SPAYED ASAP - don't become another backyard breeder.


Sadly you bought into the whole has to be a pure bread to be worth anything group, must be nice to be above all to be able to judge others


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

PeppernDaisy said:


> Sadly you bought into the whole has to be a pure bread to be worth anything group, must be nice to be above all to be able to judge others


I'm pretty sure that most of the people in this thread aren't even active any more, considering it is from February of 2007.

I happen to like pure bread, and very grateful for the Pure Food and Drug Act, as well as other laws that help keep my food safe.

I also like purebred dogs. I also like mixed breed dogs and mutts. What I _don't _like is people breeding dogs (purebred or mixed) willy-nilly, with no thought beyond "boy dog + girl dog = puppies to sell". A lot of health issues are genetic, and can and DO show up in mixed breed dogs.


----------

